# اكيلا وبريسكلا والاثنين جسد واحد



## + بريسكلا + (1 أبريل 2009)

*سلموا على بريسكلاَّ وأكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع، اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياتي ... وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما ( رو 16: 3 -5)




في أكيلا وبريسكلا نجد مثالاً حياً للتأثير الفعال الذي ينتج من اتحاد زوجين كرسا نفسيهما كشخص واحد لمصالح المسيح. فهما يُذكران في الكتاب المقدس جنباً إلى جنب. ولا نقرأ عن واحد منهما دون الآخر، ولا نرى أحدهما في لحظة متباعداً عن الآخر
. 

والزواج، والذي هو أقدم ترتيب رتبته حكمة الله للإنسان، انطبع من البداية بطابع الوحدة. إذ يَرِد القول: "ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً" دالاً على إرادة الرب بخصوص الزواج. وما زال هذا هو فكر الله من جهة الزواج حتى يومنا هذا ( تك 2: 24 ؛ أف5: 31). ومثل هذه الوحدة يوافق عليها الرب لكيان وسعادة الزوجين في الصلاة والخدمة. 
ويقول كاتب الجامعة: "اثنان خيرٌ من واحد، لأن لهما أجرة لتعبهما صالحة" ( جا 4: 9 )، لكن أكيلا وبريسكلا يقيمان الدليل على أن اثنين يرتبطان برباط الزواج المسيحي، هما أفضل من ذلك بكثير. فقد أيقن هذان الزوجان النبيلان بأنهما "جسد واحد"، لا في صُنع الخيام والشئون الأرضية فحسب، بل كانا واحداً "في المسيح" لإظهار وإعلان "ثمر الروح" وأكثر من ذلك فقط آمنا بأن أمور الرب يجب أن تنال الأولوية في الاهتمام والعناية.

كانا يفكران تفكيراً واحداً، يُذكران دائماً معاً، كانا واحداً في القصد وفي العزم، فسواء في خدمة حاجات الرسول بولس الجسدية، أو في الترحيب بالكنيسة المحلية في بيتهما، أو في قيادة أخ متقدم إلى معرفة أكمل الحق. في كل هذا نجد أن الروح القدس يسجل لنا اسميهما معاً. لكي نرى فيهما مثالاً لزوج وزوجة "كاملين في فكر واحد ورأي واحد". 

وفي الشواهد المختلفة التي يُذكر فيهما هذان الاسمان، أكيلا وبريسكلا، نلاحظ اختلافاً في ترتيب ذكرهما معاً. ففي رومية16: 3؛ أعمال18: 18 حينما كان الأمر يتعلق بالعناية والضيافة التي أُظهرت للرسول، نجد أن بريسكلا (الزوجة) تُذكر أولاً، بينما ينعكس الترتيب في أعمال18: 26 حيث نرى بوضوح كم كان من اللائق أن يأخذ أكيلا مركز القيادة في تعليم أبلوس. وهذا الترتيب نجده أيضاً في 1كورنثوس16: 19 حيث أُرسلت تحياتهما إلى كنيسة أخرى. حقاً ما أكمل كلمة الله حتى في أدق التفاصيل*

*منقووووووووول*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا

تسلم ايديكي بربر

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

+ بريسكلا +

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا بريسكلا

  ميرررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى وليم لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربن ايبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي بربر
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى مايكل
نورت بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> + بريسكلا +
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى كليمو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## المجدلية (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع شكرا ليكى


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع 

ميرسى كتيير بريسكلا على الموضوع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## cross of jesus (14 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا بايسكلا

ميرسى ياقمر

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 أبريل 2009)

Naglaa_y قال:


> موضوع رائع شكرا ليكى


 
*ميرسى نجلاء لمرورك*
*نورتى الموضوع*​ 






elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع رائع ​
> 
> ميرسى كتيير بريسكلا على الموضوع​
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك


* ميرسى يا مينا*
*نورت الموضوع*​ 





cross of jesus قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا بايسكلا​*​​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى ياقمر*
> ...



*ميرسى ليكى cross of jesus*
*نورتى الموضوع بمرورك*​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز ...أوي


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ممتاز ...أوي



*ميرسى يا جوى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2009)

موضوع أروع من الروعه الرب يبارككم 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع أروع من الروعه الرب يبارككم
> شكرااااااااااااااااااا​


*
ميرسى نهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

